# Need ID Help please on TOC his and hers bikes



## jimbo53 (Jun 11, 2018)

Only have these 4 pictures so far, but no idea what year or manufacturer. Hope to see personally soon and see if there is a s/n or other identifying marks. Any help or information much appreciated!


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 11, 2018)

mens looks crecent


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 11, 2018)

ladies crescent also


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 11, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> Only have these 4 pictures so far, but no idea what year or manufacturer. Hope to see personally soon and see if there is a s/n or other identifying marks. Any help or information much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 822529
> 
> ...


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice Projects, Regardless of Brand Name!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 11, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> View attachment 822551 View attachment 822552



Hard to say what actual models they are actually.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 11, 2018)

Your bicycles may be 1897 lower priced $50.00 Crescents based on information from catalog pages below. The top of the line models were $75.00 each:



 

Your men's model looks like this one with same fork crown and front sprocket:




If your women's has 28" wheels it could be this one as fork crown matches but front sprocket does not:




Your women's front sprocket and fork crown match this one but it has 26" wheels:




These specifications should help identify each bicycle if they are 1897 Crescents:


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 11, 2018)

You know what you gotta do, Jimbo! Roadtrip!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 11, 2018)

Person advertising them on CL finally got back to me-already sold. DANG! Asking $500 for the pair. Moving on to the next pipe dream...


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Shoe3 and Blue Streak for the documentation!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2018)

in today's purchasing power, those were $2000 bikes
https://www.measuringworth.com/calculators/ppowerus/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2018)

Crescent 1896 Ladies
Crescent 1897 Mens


----------

